# Why do you change your car?



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure if this has ever really been asked.

So why do you change your car? 

Is it because you like to be in manufacturers warranty? 
Like buying pre-reg's and ex-demos for the newness?

Do you run older cars and get rid when not viable and use it as an excuse to change? 

Safety aspect?

Just interested to see really.

I've noticed on forums and youtube etc that in other countries their view on cars seems to be different. I have a friend in Spain who says people buy brand new cars but run them until dead, leaving the 2nd hand market over-inflated in price with poor examples.

USA they do like new cars but more often then not, if someone likes a car, no matter the age, they will just keep it and spend whatever it needs, after all any car can carry on if enough money and time is spent on it.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Is it because you like to be in manufacturers warranty? - YES
Like buying pre-reg's and ex-demos for the newness? - YES

Also I just fancy a change of scene really, newer tech to play with, better engines etc.

The longest I've had any car is 5 years (a 1989 Cavalier), but that was through necessity. I normally change every 2-3 years to a nearly new car.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> Do you run older cars and get rid when not viable and use it as an excuse to change?


This is what I do. I'm not interested in changing my car every couple of years, I buy new and keep them until they're going to be too expensive to fix to make it economically viable.

Last two cars went like this. Honda accotd tourer bought new in 2005, got to the point last year where it needed roughly £800 spent on it to get it through the MOT, was on the original clutch and ate through rear discs. Was worth about £700 so bought a new ford when they did £1000 'scrappage'. puegeot 307 xsi bought new in 2001, clutch went in 2016, sold it on eBay for about £400, bought a new suzuki swift which our son also uses now.

And I still have a car I bought in 1989, when it was a year old.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I keep the ones I like until I can't trust them anymore, or they really p******* me off.


I got rid the S4 because of the stupid oil consumption that was "in spec" and the really notchy first gear, again "in spec" according to all the experts.

I got rid of the RS6 because I couldn't trust the gearbox not to blow up... I was on my 2nd, the car's 3rd... but when it went bang on the outside of a motorway, that was it for me.

The Abarth went because every time I opened the door to get out, it always bounced back and hit me on the shins! :lol:

I've had the S8 for 6 years now, not thinking of getting rid of it.

The cars I don't like, get dumped ASAP.

:thumb:


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

I usually buy from 2nd hand market and keep until it cannot be economically repaired. 

Fiat punto - changed as i wanted something newer and more premuim
120d - changed as was no longer economically viable to keep repairing, something was going wrong every month and i was paying out more than the car was worth in repairs in the end. 
325i - Swapped to this as i was car sharing to replace the aging 1 series
330d - changed to this as i was no longer car sharing and needed more economy as i do 100miles per day and i still have this car.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

not in a position to buy "new" ,and to be fair there is nothing new that i like anyway 
i tend to keep a car for 10+ years and only change when they get to the point of repairs being More than the cars worth.

The 940 went as it was going to need a new sill, the electrical system on it had gremlins installed and kept letting me down, the S40 Nightmare exhaust system, VVT system needed replacing (again) , Both front wings passenger door and boot lid were pattern parts with a re-spray that was failing any two those jobs on its own was more than the cost of the car to me 9years ago , so i swapped the money pit for a new money pit


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

For me my first car was just what I could afford ( I was 19) then I generally always wanted something faster, newer etc. I generally avoided brand new as the initial depreciation was always too big a hit and I new my cars were never "keepers"

Even my S4 I had was bought because I just adore the Audi V8 engine and ultimately wanted a first Gen R8 and was going to use My S4 to scratch my V8 itch and wait for R8 pricing to drop a bit more.

Huge changes in my circumstances have seen me sell my garage (S4, A1 and Juke) as we work across mainland Europe and I use Public transport and cycle now.
My perspective on cars, and my taste, has changed a lot too. I am definitely in the camp of my next car being a new one which I will keep for a considerable time. I am much more practical about my choice looking at the car firstly as the right tool for the jobs I need it to, then the price/warranty and lastly how it looks. If I was buying a new car tomorrow it would almost certainly be a Kia or Hyundai

Nice thread op :thumb:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I tend to buy cars about 18 months / 2years old after the bigger hit on depreciation has happened. I keep them for anything between a year and 2 and get rid of them either through boredom or if they start to get a few faults. My last few cars have been Mercedes which are either brilliantly reliable or awful. My current SL400 has been superb but will change it in the spring for something livelier 

I also have an old Q7 to run the kids about, load-up the bikes and holidays, and intend to keep that until it dies a graceful death. Or blows up in a fiery mess :thumb:


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

I’d never ever buy new. Not willing to take the depreciation hit.

I buy a “new” (to me) car as I’m a petrolhead and there are so many great cars out there to experience. Sometimes due to necessity.

I’m not so good at selling them, so I now have 4 cars at home. Did I mention I get a train to work?

B7 RS4 Avant - Family car that’s still fun to drive. Was meant to sell this - can’t do it!

Mk5 Golf GTi DSG - School run car for wife (she hates the estate, wanted something smaller and auto)

Mk1 Audi TT 225 (heavily modified) - track toy

2013 (facelift) Audi R8 V10+ - Early midlife crisis



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont, I just buy a new one.


----------



## TomiboyC (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anybody replaced a car with an older car? Thinking of getting rid of my ‘64plate vw cc for an equivalent year or slightly older (‘63) plate Audi Q3 or Q5, any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It just feels good to change at times. If it wasn't so costly, and as much hassle, I'd like to change more often. 

It does seem that maybe sticking with something you trust isn't always the worst idea. There is a risk in every change.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The leased daily driver I change every two years - by that point I'm bored with it and simply want to change - usually with no set criteria other than something I would like to drive for a while. Six months into Cupra ownership, newness worn off and know that by twelve months I will start looking and place an order within the six months after that 

The second car I change when I fancy a change - at any point between six months and a couple of years usually - often prompted when the "project" is finished and all their is left is to maintain it and drive it


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I generally try and keep hold of my car as long as possible and buy a new (to me) one when circumstances force me to. Never been in a position to buy a brand new car and tbh don't think I would want to.

Always try and purchase within a 3-4 year barrier and directly through a dealership. Easier to get a better deal and also things like warranty,services, etc makes life a little easier.

I've just bought a 2015 Citroen C4 GP, only due to the new ULEZ coming into force in London next year.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

TomiboyC said:


> Has anybody replaced a car with an older car? Thinking of getting rid of my '64plate vw cc for an equivalent year or slightly older ('63) plate Audi Q3 or Q5, any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have done this. Went from a 3 year old C300 Merc to a C63 that was nearly 5 years old. I never regretted it and loved the C63. My rationale is that if the car has a good service history and sensible miles, swapping for an older car can be a way of getting a great car for a good price.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

TomiboyC said:


> Has anybody replaced a car with an older car? Thinking of getting rid of my '64plate vw cc for an equivalent year or slightly older ('63) plate Audi Q3 or Q5, any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep - went from a 2009 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro S-Line, to a 2007 RS4 avant.

The A4 was bought as a "sensible" car after having sprog #1 - and it fulfilled that remit whilst only depreciating £2k over 3yrs. But, whilst quick (remap to 285bhp) - it was boring, sounded like a vacuum cleaner, and just didn't feel special enough.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Not too long ago I used to love car shopping. Now I just can't get enough desire for it. Plus I still don't really know what I want. My car is worth 34p, but there's nothing that could replace it for what it's worth. There's a satisfying feeling owning a low value car. If the right car comes along, I'll pounce. The problem is that I'm hard to please. I don't suffer b.s well. My car's far from perfect, but I know it from bumper to bumper, and I trust it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I first bought my M2 I said to myself, it's a keeper and it genuinely was. That was until the person I sold it to liked it a lot. The cars I've had have lasted on average six years. Now this time I'm putting my foot down and with great will power and I've promised SWMBO that the M2 competition will be the last car until I retire :lol: Besides, IMO the days of the straight six engines will be the thing of the past as more and more pressure is put on car makers to go all electric. An electric M car, it doesn't bare thinking about.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We have owned the TT coming upto 9 years, my Mini 5 and a half years, the mondeo 7 months but will be gone when the garden is done. The other Mini we have owned 7 months but we will keep that for 5 years upwards. 

I usually change when bored or just fancy something different, i/m looking at swapping the clubby but other than another clubby i cannot find anything, the trouble is a used clubby is 20k ..... i paid 13k for mine when it was just under 3 years old so struggling to work out why they have gone up so much.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> i paid 13k for mine when it was just under 3 years old so struggling to work out why they have gone up so much.


Don't you think everything has shot up in price? What I got for my 335i 4 years ago I would get the same now.

Years ago it was only desirable cars holding 50% of their value at 3 years old. Now there is a lot of cars holding 50% and many much later than 3 years.

Hardly anything is depreciating at the moment. I can think of countless cars that cost the same now as they did years ago. It's all a bit strange since so many people are buying new on PCP and feeding a lot of cars into the used market.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

We buy second hand, I will never buy a new car as it is pointless and there is categorically no way I will pay a finance company hundreds of pounds a month: I'm not borrowing money to finance something that only depreciates. I was firmly brought up with the 'if you can't afford it you don't have it' mindset.

Over all the years our extended families have had cars I have never known for one to suffer a mechanical failure of any real severity and most of us run cars on.

I am a firm believer in better the devil you know. Modern cars are pretty tough now, and reliable compared to yesteryear when everything needed major surgery in the engine bay by 60K. So long as everything is serviced on schedule you avoid a lot of grief.

I expect the wife's car will do up to 150K and then we will swap it. I like to keep everything up together but I am always on the look out for a good deal.

I would not trust a manufacturers or dealers warranty myself. I have known them to go ugly. Better to buy second hand and have some money in the budget for any unexpected repairs, you will still be quids in over anything bought new anyway.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have never had a new car,i like older cars as they have had the depreciation hit and turn heads when they are clean.i used to change my cars quite often as i wanted to try as many of the cars I liked as possible,keeping them no more than a year.over the years I have had a nova gsi.. a few escort rs turbos,sierra cosworth..clio 16v..205gti..clio 172cup..etc.i made money on most of them but they were getting to old to drive every day so went honda for reliability .i had a ep3 type r for a few year then changed it for the fn2 type r which has been a brilliant car,after 5 years of ownership im going to sell it due to a growing family.on the hunt for a very clean mk5 gti 5 door now

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Don't you think everything has shot up in price? What I got for my 335i 4 years ago I would get the same now.
> 
> Years ago it was only desirable cars holding 50% of their value at 3 years old. Now there is a lot of cars holding 50% and many much later than 3 years.
> 
> Hardly anything is depreciating at the moment. I can think of countless cars that cost the same now as they did years ago. It's all a bit strange since so many people are buying new on PCP and feeding a lot of cars into the used market.


Possibly, the point at which cars seems to stop depreciating seems higher, granted the clubmans i'm looking at now are slightly younger but even so the prices seem to have increased.

With regards to not buying new cars and on finance, we - well dad, has just purchased a new F Pace, we put it on finance because we received an additional £1500 contribution, ok it might cost £200 in interest but its still a saving. I couldn't find anything to the spec and in our the chosen colour either, 2 year old cars were £1000-£2000 less than a brand new one built to order with a full 3 year warranty, no wear and tear, all the revisions since being released ( now widescreen nav, revised plastics etc ... ) so before dismissing new do the sum's. Otherwise 24 months is the sweet spot.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

pt1 said:


> I have never had a new car,i like older cars as they have had the depreciation hit and turn heads when they are clean.i used to change my cars quite often as i wanted to try as many of the cars I liked as possible,keeping them no more than a year.over the years I have had a nova gsi.. a few escort rs turbos,sierra cosworth..clio 16v..205gti..clio 172cup..etc.i made money on most of them but they were getting to old to drive every day so went honda for reliability .i had a ep3 type r for a few year then changed it for the fn2 type r which has been a brilliant car,after 5 years of ownership im going to sell it due to a growing family.on the hunt for a very clean mk5 gti 5 door now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Mk5 GTi you say? Good call...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Depending, sometimes due to change of circumstances, sold a Kuga Diesel, because my wife mileage was substantial reduced, replaced that with a hybrid (Lexus) totally happy with.
Change cars normally between 4 and 5 year depending on mileage.
Use to change cars as soon as I was tired of them, but that is an very expensive hobby, and you may as well flush your cash down the drain.

Business cars are on 3 year lease, so gets replaced every 3 year.

Use to buy ex- factory demo (not dealer demo) 6-9 month old. 

Years ago I would enjoy the whole experience, was good fun, dealers where pleasant and friendly.
Now the whole car buying thing is a drag, push push push at the sometimes clueless sales people.
Your car is worth nothing, but their car is top of the game kind of BS.
I would buy more often if it was a more enjoyable affair, but sadly that time is gone!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I usually only buy another car when something really serious goes wrong with the one I've got.

With the exception of my current Mercedes, when I got fed up of my Astra.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

ollienoclue said:


> We buy second hand, I will never buy a new car as it is pointless.


Buying a new car is pointless? Odd statement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We change ours like we change underwear and it's generally either boredom or change of circumstances. Some we've made money on but the majority of them we've lost money on them.

In 12yrs since I met the wife here's the list from what I can remember -
We've had 4 since June when we hummed and arred over getting a dog, ffs!! -

Alfa 156
Scenic
Honda Accord
Mondeo
Clio x 2
Megane cab x 2
Laguna estate - for the dog
Koleos - for the dog
Mini
Megane GT
Megane RS x 2
Clio RS x 2
Audi A5 cab - for the dog
C3
Z4
MX5
Fiesta ST
BMW 240
BMW 330 - for the dog we didn't get
Kuga (keeper for at least 2yrs) - for the dog we currently have


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Generally a new car (wife), but only if we can get 0% finance. Those deals are out there, you just need to ask.

To be honest it's all about cost of change and what your willing to pay.
I do like the belts and braces of a manufacturer's warranty.


----------



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

I get bored very easy with cars but go from 1 extreme to the other i bought a renault scenic on 1st of jan this yr and got rid through wanting a little money spent on it plus i got bored and now on a mercedes c class which i love best car iv had.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

garage_dweller said:


> Buying a new car is pointless? Odd statement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shhh! 

We need someone to buy new and pay the depreciation so the rest of us can buy it off them for half price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

FJ1000 said:


> Mk5 GTi you say? Good call...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice  something like that

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

FJ1000 said:


> Shhh!
> 
> We need someone to buy new and pay the depreciation so the rest of us can buy it off them for half price!


Well if you want to buy mine at half it's original price in 15 years then I'll give you a shout 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

For me the company car scheme requires changing every 4 years or 3 if its above 100k. I actually don't do high mileage so never hit the 3 and the last car I extended to 5 as it was such a good car.

My personal cars we buy new or nearly new depending on the deals around, the car scheme allows us to buy one with the company discount every 2 years if we want and we get some big discounts so new is worth it for me. That being said my personal car is now 7 years old with only 60 KMS on it, once it hits the 100K I will change it but again its not had one issue so I am in no rush.

When I was younger I went through a car every six months, lost loads of money but I wouldn't change it. I had some cracking cars and loved most of them.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mostly as I go to Goodwood FOS and read stuff online and follow heaps on FB relating to new cars, I then go test drive and I either love it and want it or onto the next hunt.
Its the old chestnut I'm a massive petrol head and need to feed my car addictions that's how it is

Also I keep our cars approx. 4 years so need to take time to decide that's all part of the fun as well for me, researching testing driving.


----------



## DimitriUK (Jan 18, 2017)

I change my cars on average about 12-15 years, always buying 2nd hand 3y old ones. I believe the uk 2nd hand market is the best in the word and a win-win for both 1st and 2nd hand buyers. In the uk capitalism works as it provides ample finance to 1st hand buyers and hence creates many 2nd hand bargains.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine are nearly always 5 years old, have been changing about every 18 months recently.

Usually if I get an inkling a bill is on the way!

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> I've noticed on forums and youtube etc that in other countries their view on cars seems to be different. I have a friend in Spain who says people buy brand new cars but run them until dead, leaving the 2nd hand market over-inflated in price with poor examples.
> 
> USA they do like new cars but more often then not, if someone likes a car, no matter the age, they will just keep it and spend whatever it needs, after all any car can carry on if enough money and time is spent on it.


Interesting that you make this point. My wife is Spanish and when we first got together, she couldn't comprehend why I was looking to change my 2 year old PCP car as she viewed it as "brand new" still. My brother in law has just bought a new Peugeot 3008 on a SIX year finance deal... I don't suppose there is any dealer here offering finance over such a long term.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Interesting answers from everybody so far! Nice that it's got people talking generally about cars too 



Marve said:


> Interesting that you make this point. My wife is Spanish and when we first got together, she couldn't comprehend why I was looking to change my 2 year old PCP car as she viewed it as "brand new" still. My brother in law has just bought a new Peugeot 3008 on a SIX year finance deal... I don't suppose there is any dealer here offering finance over such a long term.


This is it, we are pretty spoilt here.

My friend has yet to buy anything after 2 years of being there, his family are half British (mum) half Spanish (dad), as he's been spoilt in the UK with such a generous 2nd hand market and he assumed it'd be the same in Spain.

He's split between the idea of getting something 2nd hand and paying what he views as well over the odds for it (something like an Alfa 147 GTA), or buying new something he's not entirely keen on like a new Fiesta and keeping it for the long haul like they do.

He's a car guy, so finding it difficult in that respect. Also it appears that as they age, they don't look after them to the same standard as we do either, bumpers are for bumping and all that :lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Usually because there is a "need" rather than desire. Apart from once (much like The Cueball has described).

I got rid of my Ford Ka (first car) when I got my first job and wanted something bigger. Questionably bought a 3dr Rav4 2nd Gen but I liked it at the time and it was a better car than all my mates had (was actually pretty good off road, to a point obviously).

I then stopped working on London and worked in West Sussex so had to commute by car, the running costs of the Rav4 were too high so that was my excuse to change it - got a Fabia VRS Mk1 which was brilliant for the commute.

BUT the seats were doing my shoulders in, so when I started working in London again I changed it for a MK1 Volvo C70 T5. My parents had an 850 in the past (the shape before it went to tot he V70) and it was crazy comfy, so I wanted some of that in life...plus I wanted a convertible.

Chopped that in when the leak in roof hadn't been fixed after spending £600 on it, the garage said it could cost up to £1000 in total to fix, depending on what actually did fix it...the difference between the private sale price and trade in was roughly the same, so I traded it in and got a Fiesta 1.6 Titanium...and I've still got that after 6 years.

In that time I met my wife, who had a 14 year old Polo, we changed that last year for a Mercedes GLC as we wanted something that could easily take a car seat and pushchair (which is now needed) and was good for distances and an auto. Plus we wanted something a lot more premium as we could afford it.

The fiesta will probably change next year as it's a 3dr and getting the carseat in and out is a *******, we've both got partially slipped discs (sadly not achieved by doing "that").We'll also be having to do short journey's to nursery and then on to parking at the station in the tightest spaces you've seen outside an NHS car park, as such we want something petrol and one we don't worry too much about if it gets dinged. So that will likely be a 10 year old Golf or something similar.

I've never bought new, but the GLC was only 2 years old when purchased.

I currently commute by motorbike on a Honda CB500X but want to change that soon if I can. Can't justify it at the moment but if I change jobs (I'm a contractor in software development) that requires more motorway riding I will have the perfect excuse. Top of the pile is a Honda VFR800X Crossrunner at the moment but a close second is the Triumph Tiger 800 XRX. The CB500X is not a good motorway machine as there's so much wind buffetting.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't like change.
I buy stuff I really like, get attached to it and the longer I keep it, the more attached I get.
Be it Hi fi gear, watches or cars.
After learning to drive in a 1.3 E reg Nissan sunny for a couple years I bought a 5 yr old Honda Prelude in 1998.
Loved it to bits.
After 7 years the engine started smoking.
Despite servicing every 6k engine wear hit me. Must've been the 3 previous owners caused most of it.

After that I bought new to avoid the heartache.
Best choice I ever made.
Got a 2005 350z with factory Nismo kit.
13 years later it's still box fresh.
Repaired a little wear on the leather seat bolsters, but that's about it.
All I've spent on it is tyres, pads and servicing.
On the original exhaust and clutch still.
Never selling it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Would never buy new. Always buy at 18mths 2yrs old with lower than 20k on. Doing 20-30k a yr with work I usually keep for 4yrs ish. Service myself once out of warranty.
Last Mondeo had 157k when she went.
Insignia now has 123k on it. Extending house for next few years so trying to be sensible and hold on to Siggy, just had clutch+dmf done, in the past that would have been part ex time! So hopefully she gives me a few more years now although I have been looking at older cars to see what's available just in case.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Caledoniandream said:


> Depending, sometimes due to change of circumstances, sold a Kuga Diesel, because my wife mileage was substantial reduced, replaced that with a hybrid (Lexus) totally happy with.
> Change cars normally between 4 and 5 year depending on mileage.
> Use to change cars as soon as I was tired of them, but that is an very expensive hobby, and you may as well flush your cash down the drain.
> 
> ...


They have become a throwaway item now, don't see many young kids driving old cars, all the kids in our street who have just passed tests all run Fiesta's brand new....apparently they buy them on the NET now...don't even visit a dealer... PCP etc and a monthly payment they are happy with.

It has changed a lot, for the better...not sure, but we are and young kids are driving much safer and more reliable cars


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Like many here I change as and when. We had the Freelander for 8 years and it was a great car, brought at 3 years old crash damaged I repaired it and gave it to my gf at the time (now my wife) to use and she liked it so much we kept it for a long time. In the end the spending was getting out of hand and a close friend of mine worked for a Volvo dealer so we ended up with a Volvo S40 which wasn’t really big enough for our needs so we then got an XC70 which we had for 4 years and was again very nice but expensive to maintain. When a friend of mine was coming to the end of a PCP deal on his SQ5 the GMFV figure was low so I paid it off and took ownership of the car to replace the XC70 and we still have that and hope to have it for the next 5-6 years. The other cars that come and go on a whim have been just that, bought on a whim and used whenever. I am only really attached to the 911 which I’ve had for 12 years.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

I've had the Audi A6 for 9 years now, and covered 80k miles it's been a super car and really reliable but I fancy a change. I'm not getting any younger and there's a lot more cars out there to own! Unfortunately I've limited my car choice by my DW username! Are there any Cayenne owners on here?


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I owned my 03 Impreza WRX from new. At 156k miles there it has developed a knock. It’s not clear if it’s top end or bottom end, but as my dad is handy with the spanner’s I’ve bought a 15 focus ST and dad is going to rebuild the Subaru engine. 

At least that’s the plan, the Subaru has been sat in his carport since July.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

garage_dweller said:


> Buying a new car is pointless? Odd statement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is pointless.

Why would I hand over more money for a brand new car? What is wrong with a car that has only done 20 or 30K? That isn't even run in.

'Oh but you get manufacturer warranty'? No thanks. I detest having to take the car to the menders on an annual basis for the MOT as it is. I'd sooner someone else buys the thing and has to have the faults ironed out.

A LOT of new cars are actually no more reliable than used cars!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Cyclonetog said:


> I owned my 03 Impreza WRX from new. At 156k miles there it has developed a knock. It's not clear if it's top end or bottom end, but as my dad is handy with the spanner's I've bought a 15 focus ST and dad is going to rebuild the Subaru engine.
> 
> At least that's the plan, the Subaru has been sat in his carport since July.


Replacement engine can't be crazy money can it?

Whilst it is in bits, you can change both head gaskets and replace the exhaust manifolds?


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

I used to keep cars until they died, but as I got older and I got a few pay rises I started to treat myself to a nearly new car every couple of years. Pretty much done that for the last decade and last year I actually bought my first ever brand new car for me and then the missus. I do really regret letting my old 330d go though, I loved that car compared to what the Wife drives now.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

ollienoclue said:


> Replacement engine can't be crazy money can it?
> 
> Whilst it is in bits, you can change both head gaskets and replace the exhaust manifolds?


I haven't looked at a replacement lump. Time is a big problem, this was my easiest solution.

Also I didn't think I was being greedy changing after 15 years


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

ollienoclue said:


> It is pointless.
> 
> Why would I hand over more money for a brand new car? What is wrong with a car that has only done 20 or 30K? That isn't even run in.
> 
> ...


Each to their own.

Might be pointless for you but I like having new cars that no one also has owned.

It's so much nicer collecting a brand new car than collecting a used one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I've only bought one car which was nearly new with 1200 miles. When I sold it at 3 yr old it still looked brand new. When I've bought previous cars that are 3 yr old they were no where near the condition it would of been if I'd had it from new. I agree new cars are a waste and a depressing asset to buy, but you need to use the word buy very loosely. A more accurate description is most people rent/ pcp new cars. If anyone had 30k saved and bought a car cash then it's a bad way of investing money.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

ollienoclue said:


> It is pointless.
> 
> Why would I hand over more money for a brand new car? What is wrong with a car that has only done 20 or 30K? That isn't even run in.
> 
> ...


Yes and no.

I have had a couple of new cars too, mainly good second hand nearly new though, low mileage and a few years old.

If I'm looking to keep the car a long time (10+ years) then I will go new if I want a very specific spec. If it's a beater then not so bothered as they tend to come and go every few years so not a big deal with spec.

Longest owned for me (and still have it) 26 years. I don't really see cars as old until they hit 10 years and even then if it's a good one to start with, yes in my eyes, then I never get bored of them.

Funny people's perception on mileage as well. None of mine have 30k or more, one is close and is 11 years old and I'm stressing about that 30k marker ha ha!


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I replaced a 4 yr old Ford Focus 2.0ltr turbo diesel this summer with a BMW 225xe Hybrid. I don’t do many longer journeys anymore and feel diesel will get hammered soon. I also liked the idea of a PHEV. Since End of Aug I have used 1 tank of petrol only. I mainly do shorter journeys on the Electric motor.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

ollienoclue said:


> 'Oh but you get manufacturer warranty'? No thanks. I detest having to take the car to the menders on an annual basis for the MOT as it is. I'd sooner someone else buys the thing and has to have the faults ironed out.


A secondhand car thats still in warranty seems like the sweet spot - 2 years old with a year left was the situation with our GLC when we got it, and I've made full use of that warranty.

It has the very lovely actively LED headlights but I noticed they had some condensation in (judging by a mark on the front bumper and a slightly bigger than normal panel gap [not perceptible unless parked next to another GLC] I think it's had a little kiss with something in the past - I reckon it caused the problem with the lights) and they replaced them under warranty. It would have cost 2.5k in parts alone from them.

The fuel filler cap retainer strap broke, so that was replaced. And having just come out of warranty (but having been in for an eye watering service - didn't need to get that done at a main dealer though, so that's my choice) the check engine light came on the other day - a week out of warranty. They are covering it, it's a NOX sensor apparently in the adblue system. That's over a grand to replace.

All told I've had 4k worth of stuff sorted under warranty but I bought a 2 year old car so I'd avoided a lot of the initial depreciation.

I agree with not buying new, but no problem with buying one in warranty.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Mother-Goose said:


> A secondhand car thats still in warranty seems like the sweet spot - 2 years old with a year left was the situation with our GLC when we got it, and I've made full use of that warranty.
> 
> It has the very lovely actively LED headlights but I noticed they had some condensation in (judging by a mark on the front bumper and a slightly bigger than normal panel gap [not perceptible unless parked next to another GLC] I think it's had a little kiss with something in the past - I reckon it caused the problem with the lights) and they replaced them under warranty. It would have cost 2.5k in parts alone from them.
> 
> ...


Sounds like top service doing the sensor just outside of warranty.

The cars in warranty that I've owned, I too had to make use of the warranty, timing system on a 207GTi 3 times. Throttle body, Steering Rack and Paintwork on a Seat Exeo are the foremost that come to mind.

I think buying out of warranty, people need to be careful about what they buy and do research on the common 'big' problems and have a decent slush fund if daily-ing something that could be expensive to fix should the worst happen.

What I would say though, your light issue with condensation and the paint problem I mentioned, out of warranty, an owner probably wouldn't bother trying to sort the problem and this is where the decline in condition of used cars start. Who would spend 2.5k to sort condensation in a light?

It's amazing how out of warranty things get accepted and 'lived' with until complete failure. I don't blame people at all, I'd do the same on a daily for sure.

I think as the cars get older, you then get more accustomed to common issues on models and then you have the base where people have done DIY fixes and tutorials etc to help fix things.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> What I would say though, your light issue with condensation and the paint problem I mentioned, out of warranty, an owner probably wouldn't bother trying to sort the problem and this is where the decline in condition of used cars start. Who would spend 2.5k to sort condensation in a light?
> 
> It's amazing how out of warranty things get accepted and 'lived' with until complete failure. I don't blame people at all, I'd do the same on a daily for sure.


Completely, 100% agree with you there - I'd never pay that much to sort it out if it wasn't that bad (and it wasn't, but as it was in warranty I wanted it right - apparently there is a tolerance for how long it takes to clear, this was outside it).

I have to say that the MB service has been incredible, it's bloody expensive when you're paying yourself ("B" service cost about £250 more than a local specialist), but in this case it was worth it - last service in warranty, anything found I would have got them to sort. I think this is why they picked up the sensor failure - it was fine when it went in to them and then a week later (3 days out of warranty) it failed?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have my current car which is a 530d estate M sport that i swapped with my mate to get me out of my old car.

I didn't really want to keep it that long but i am around a year or so in and i really really like with exception of an annoying noise/clunk/tick i, him and my bother or any mechanic have yet to locate.

It is a 2009 model with 98,000 miles on the clock so i am guessing it approaching the big gearbox service / recondition so will decide what to do with it before i drop around 500 on that alone


----------



## kylehastings1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I change my car to try and see some money back and to get a car with lower mileage as I tend to do 20-30k a year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

